# hi I want to apply for spouse visa for my husband I am getting carers allowance I als



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

hi I want to apply for spouse visa


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol Thanks It was my first time posting thread n I dont think I done it properly
I wanna know whats the amount of maintenance I would need to show when applying for spouse visa for my hubby
I have 4 kids and receive carers allowance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to have left, after paying for rent/mortgage and council tax 113.70 + (4x66.33) + 17.45 = £396.47 per week. You can add your carer's allowance, other benefits, tax credits, child benefit as well as your pay (net, after tax and NI) if you are in work.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Great thanks for your reply So do I need to be working too bcoz I dont know if I can manage a job as well as looking after my mum
If the benefits dont make up that amount I think I will have to
Also how soon can I make the app I mean with all the relevant documents eg bank statements etc needed is it a year or 6 mnths 
And what other things would I need as proof apart from marriage cert


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can as soon as you can show you can meet the maintenance requirement. They recommend 6-month pay record, but it can be shorter if you haven't been in work as long. You need award letter for each of your benefits and allowances, plus bank statement showing it is being paid. Plus the usual evidence regarding accommodation and subsisting relationship.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank u so much I am so pleased I joined this forum, can u plz tell me what kind of evidence I need to show for subsisting relationship and what evidence of accomodation too as I have a tenancy agreement in my name only


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Relationship evidence includes travel tickets, photos, communications, joint finance etc. Accommodation proof in addition requires council tax bill or statement, and letter from landlord permitting your husband to move in.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Fantastic Thank u so much, communication meaning whats app and viber isnt that too personal
How would be able to show telephone calls as I use phone cards purchased online


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only show dates, times, sender and recipient (i.e. logs), not actual messages.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok Thank you


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Jopa can tell me if I am on carers allowance to make up the maintenance amount can I work a couple of hours I dont really wanna claim income support


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

I spoke to a local guy about finding a job and he said he can give me some work maybe 10 to 12 hours a week but cash in hand he also said if I need a letter from Employer he would do that for me 
He also said 10 to 12 hours would mean 65 to 78 pounds which is under the taxable pay limit so I wouldnt have to pay tax or NI contributions on that
Would this be ok as he runs a small local shop himself


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. You will need payslips and bank statement (put the whole of your cash pay into your bank). This should be for 6 months or any shorter period you have been in work.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok I will ask him about wage slips...Thanks


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello Joppa I spoke to the local shop keeper he said he wont be able to give me payslips as its a cash in hand job for only 10 to 12 hours but he said maybe keeping a diary like a rent book thing and just sign it with the amount of pay every week or 4 weeks depending on how often I would like to be paid 
would something like this be ok


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

As soon as I get paid I can then put it straight into my account


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, Home Office will expect to see payslips for a legit job. So may not be acceptable.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

I will have to speak to him again then...Thanks


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi I am receiving

£61.35 carers allowance
£61.15 child benefit
£45.20 income support
£222.22 child tax credit

I am falling short of £6.55 to meet the adequate maintenance

can I use child maintenance from my ex to meet this...if yes then what kind of proof would I need to show maintenance payments 

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it will be allowed. 


> (d) To evidence maintenance payments (from a former partner of the applicant to maintain their and the applicant's child or children or the applicant, or from a former partner of the applicant’s partner to maintain the applicant’s partner):
> (i) Evidence of a maintenance agreement through any of the following:
> (1) A court order;
> (2) Written voluntary agreement; or
> ...


Annex FM1.7 page 42.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Fantastic Thank you :blush:


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

The communication logs do they have to be for a certain length of time or would a month or 2 months be okay

and do you have to show you r financially supporting your spouse ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should cover throughout the time you have known each other. A couple of pages every 6 months, say. 
You just need to meet the maintenance requirement.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay Thank you


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have emailed chat history to myself now how do I get the logs as its showing the actual msgs


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

princess786 said:


> I have emailed chat history to myself now how do I get the logs as its showing the actual msgs


If it's a whatsapp chat log, when you email it, it usually saves as a txt file. All you have to do then is to open the file and print it.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

And any idea how long it takes for spouse visa on carer allowance after the application?


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

DrQaiser said:


> And any idea how long it takes for spouse visa on carer allowance after the application?


took me 4 months exactly, but got rejected and then we appealed. From appealing we seem to have a got 'call letter' the other day which means the decision has been overturned. Just waiting for that letter to come through the post.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh right things are getting tough day by day now


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

DrQaiser said:


> Oh right things are getting tough day by day now


As long as you submit the right documents, such as evidence of communication with logs, phone call bills and photos. Your payslips match your bank statements, 6 months of them at the very least I'd say but more the merrier. You shouldn't have a problem, applications seem to be getting processed quick these days too.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am hoping they will process it within 12 weeks of making the application

I wanted to ask that if hubby has been here in the UK before as a student and has done a diploma at a College would he still need to do the spouse visa test 
He done the IELTS some time ago but that ran out last month


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as it needs to be a bachelor's degree or Masters, or PhD. Diploma won't be acceptable.


----------



## princess786 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------

